# 1960's Grape Crush pop can



## RCO (Sep 28, 2017)

recently came across this old Crush can along an old road , at the time I didn't really see much value in it and it was so dirty/rusty you couldn't even read what brand it was for . but I brought it home anyways and decided to try and clean it for some reason . after a quick spray and wipe with tooth brush a grape crush logo appeared .  


I don't really know much about it but a post online says the design was used in the early 1960's .  which is a bit older than the other crush cans I have found over the years , haven't seen this logo before 

it only has colour on one side so far , other is entirely rust and in bad shape .


----------



## botlguy (Sep 29, 2017)

Leon, hemihampton. cleans beer cans back to wonderful condition. Perhaps he'll tell you how or do it for you.
Jim S


----------



## RCO (Oct 1, 2017)

botlguy said:


> Leon, hemihampton. cleans beer cans back to wonderful condition. Perhaps he'll tell you how or do it for you.
> Jim S



yeah I'm familiar with his can cleaning and collection . this can is in pretty bad shape on the other side so not really sure what can be done to it . I was pretty surprised at the amount of colour I got , as at first it was pretty much all rust with a hint of purple visible


----------

